# Which treatment?



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

Dear Peter.
I have just found this board and fully expect to wake up tomorrow to find I dreamed that I can ask questions of an independent fertility expert this easily! So I thought I should get typing now!

My H & I have our 1st appt for private treatment next Friday. I have all sorts of questions about what has happened so far and the real reason for still being childless after 5 years of trying. 

My H has 2 kids from a previous marriage. He had a vasectomy 2 mths before we met and immediately had it successfully reversed (within 8mths). However, we have been v. confused by sperm test results. He had an increased white cell count, has had 19% and 100% antibodies, has 150million count, 55% motility, 20% rapid, 38% immotile, only 4.5% normal form (I was told 5%+ is normal??). 
However, he also has a cyst on his epidydmus (he has had 2 scans, but we've been told this doesn't affect fertility, which seems odd). 
We were about to start IVF last year when I found I was pregnant 2 days before the appt. Sadly, I miscarried at only 7 weeks from conception. We then had NHS treatment of sperm tests and 6 cycles of clomid (I always had a 2mm follicle & good endometrium, but no pregnancy). 
We have been told to consider IUI or IVF/ICSI. 
IUI seems a waste of time - a few goes of that and you've paid enough for IVF, with better success rates. 
We were told we needed ICSI because of sperm problems, even though they always tell us the results are fine! In fact, they were about to tell us that because of 100% antibodies, it was not possible to get pregnant when I told them I was! They then said that the sperm test isn't that reliable. 
My head is spinning - I don't know which was to go and am afraid we will be guided towards the treatment that brings the highest revenue. Sorry that sounds unfair.
Can you give any general advice please?
Thanking you profoundly for offering this service.
J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Josie21 said:


> Dear Peter.
> I have just found this board and fully expect to wake up tomorrow to find I dreamed that I can ask questions of an independent fertility expert this easily! So I thought I should get typing now!
> 
> No,it's true. Let's hope I can help!
> ...


----------



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

To say you have helped is a huge understatement. Thank you so much. 

As far as the white blood cell count goes, we were told this could be due to the epidydmus cyst, which has been treated twice with antibiotics, but seems not to want to disappear altogether. The consultant said operating could cause infertility so no further action taken, though it aches periodically.

Thanks again.
J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Josie,

I am delighted that I have been a help.

It sounds as though the cyst may have resulted from a deep infection which does not always respond completely to antibiotics. It will have no major overall impact on fertility but they can be uncomfortable as you describe. It is true that surgery in this region can often do more damage than good.

Good luck!

Peter


Josie21 said:


> To say you have helped is a huge understatement. Thank you so much.
> 
> As far as the white blood cell count goes, we were told this could be due to the epidydmus cyst, which has been treated twice with antibiotics, but seems not to want to disappear altogether. The consultant said operating could cause infertility so no further action taken, though it aches periodically.
> 
> ...


----------

